# Slayer probefahren - kann doch nicht so schwierig sein?!



## Pino (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
da ich mich von meinem Giant XtC trennen will und es mich nach einem Slayer gelüstet (mehr Federweg! und mal endlich ein Rahmen, dessen Oberrohr für meine 1,7 m nicht zu lang ist), würde ich gern sichergehen, dass ein Rahmen in 16.5 Zoll für mich passt. Und dass das Slayer für mich und meine Fahrweise überhaupt das richtige Rad ist. Also: Probefahrt. Offenbar ist das aber bei keinem Händler in Süddeutschland derzeit machbar (bike action verweist auf die Händler, kriegt selber erst Testräder im Februar), daher komme ich jetzt auf die verwegene Idee, meinen Wunsch hier im Forum zu posten, mit dem Vorschlag: Radtausch für eine gemeinsame Tour oder einen halben Tag oder irgendwas in der Art, gegen eine Flasche Wein oder so. Ich sitze/fahre in Nürnberg, wer immer den Spaß mitmachen will, muss aber nicht unbedingt hier in der Nähe wohnen. 
Gruß, Pino


----------



## derschotte (8. Dezember 2004)

hallole,

 der sollte noch 2 test slayer haben... allerdings, soweit ich das in erinnerung hab, in 18" und 19"... und in deiner nähe ist er auch nicht unbedingt, aber vll einafch mal versuchen

www.radsportkimmerle.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (8. Dezember 2004)

Danke für den Hinweis!
Den hatte ich heute schon angerufen, unter der Tel-Nr. meldet sich der Vater von Herrn Kimmerle mit der Auskunft "Des wois i net, rufet se morge nochmal an, dann isch mei Sohn da, der kennt sich aus." Immerhin verraet die Website, dass das Testen 25 EUR kostet (fuer nicht genauer definierte Zeit, vermutlich 1 Tg) und liefert einen Link zum Wetter in Vancouver. Nett, so viel Begeisterung! Ich bleib jedenfalls dran   
Dennoch, wenn ich es irgendwie vermeiden kann, mir die A6/A81 anzutun, würde ich das vorziehen, und mit jemandem schwätzen, der das Rad fährt und nicht eins verkaufen will, ist mir schon auch wichtig. Ist ja nicht ganz billig, das Schätzchen.


----------



## derschotte (8. Dezember 2004)

kann dir den laden eigentlich nur empfehlen... is zwar bloss ein kleinerer (ein  mann?) laden, aber er scheint recht kompetent zu sein und hat spass an dem was er macht... also weniger das reine verkaufen im sinn... das waren zumindest meine eindrücke, als ich dort nen slayer gefahren bin 

 hehe, und er is dealer of the year 

 ansonsten noch viel glück bei deiner weiteren suche


----------



## Beff1 (9. Dezember 2004)

So....jetzt kommt ne Geschichte von der Oma meines Cousins, und dessen Neffen. Davon der Bruder etc.... 

Ich weis (durchs Forum lesen) das der User AllMountain sich für ein Slayer für die neue Saison entschieden hat. Und ich weis das AllMountain ab und zu bei der Bikegruppe der Münchner mitgefahren ist und das dort wiederum einige RM Bikes fahren....u.a. auch Slayers 

So. Hilft Dir das?

Heisst für Dich eigentlich: frag mal AllMountain, der kennt sich aus  ...

oder kram auch mal in der Rocky Mountain Gallery (Thread): Da hat einer mal ein Foto gepostet von 6, 7 Rockys am Gardasee. Sind wohl ein haufen Kumpels die alle Rocky fahren...die könnten Dir evtl auch weiterhelfen..... [EDIT: Ich meine im RM-Gallery-Thread, seite 5, [url="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1498260&postcount=125]posting 125 [/url] ]


----------



## Pino (9. Dezember 2004)

Liebe Leute,
vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise. Den Herrn K. in G. habe ich heute vormittag mal wieder versucht zu erreichen, diesmal ging gar niemand ans Telefon. Ist halt Winter, ob man's wahrhaben will oder nicht.
Gerade bekomme ich aber eine Mail von meinem Händler hier vor Ort, der wohl doch einen Kunden-Slayer zum Probefahren organisieren kann. Support your local dealer, sag ich da bloß!
@Beff1: Deinem Hinweis auf AllMountain werde ich dennoch nachgehen, zwengs der Erfahrungen.
Am Rande noch ein seltsames "Link-Erlebnis": Beim Klick auf Deinen Link zu posting 125 lande ich direktemang bei der Firma von Herrn Gates in Bushland. Ich denk ich spinne (wo ich doch extra Firefox als Browser benutze)! Bei genauerem Hinsehen ist der Browser wohl über das "http://"http//" in dem Link gestolpert, aber dass das dann keine http 404-Meldung bringt, sondern automatisch zu einer MS-Site umleitet, lässt ja schon fast paranoide Gedanken entstehen  
Abgesehen davon, bei den Fotos in posting 125 komme ich echt ins Träumen... Schon ein schönes Teil, der Slayer... und der Alpencross... Seufz...
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## MWU406 (9. Dezember 2004)

Servus,

das Alpencross- Bild ist meines. Ganz zufällig haben ich/wir unsere Fahrräder von F.K. aus G.. Kann Dir den eigentlich auch voll empfehlen, ist zwar nur ein "Ein- Mann- Laden", doch dafür weis der imho was er macht (er biked auch selbst).

Mail ihn doch unter [email protected]*e.de an, er antwortet immer recht schnell (müsste aber auch telefonisch zu erreichen sein).

CU
MW

P.S. ich würd Dich ja mit meinem Slayer 04 fahren lassen, aber ich denke 20,5" is Dir a bissl zu groß


----------



## Coffee (9. Dezember 2004)

hi,

falls du noch nicht fündig geworden bist, frag doch auch mal im lokalforum /Franken nach ;-) ist vielleicht auch der ein oder andere der mal bei ner ausfahrt tauscht.

grüße coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Pino aka Achim ,

die Kontaktaufnahme zwischen uns beiden hat ja inzwischen geklappt. Slayer Probezufahren, dürfte tasächlich schwierig sein, da die wg. guter Tests usw. 2004 weggingen wie Semmeln. 
Ich hätte da aber noch einen User für Dich der ein Slayer 50 fährt: hpf-xx Der kann Dir sicher einiges über seine Erfahrungen mit dem Slayer sagen. Bin mit Ihn ein paarmal bei MTB-Munich mitgefahren.
Aus dem Franken-Forum fällt mir spontan keiner ein, der ein Slayer fährt (bin aber schon seit einem Jahr nicht mehr in Nbg).

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Pino (16. Dezember 2004)

Kurzes Feedback: Gestern Slayer gefahren (dankenswerterweise von meinem Händler organisiert), allerdings mit ziemlich angeschlagener Schaltung und Fat Albert (2.35), von daher folgende Eindrücke mit Vorsicht zu genießen: Bei ebener Strecke ein Quäler, bergab und im Gelände die Wonne. 
Bin jetzt doch unsicher, ob ich mir das antun soll. Und möchte schon wieder eine Bitte äußern: Ob mich wohl einer der geneigten Mit-Biker mal mit seinem Element (18") fahren ließe? Wie gesagt, gegen Fahrt mit Giant XtC, eine Flasche Wein bzw. Einladung zum Essen, Super-Fotos/Videos vom Element oder whatever. Ich verspreche auch, dass ich Euch mit solchen Ansinnen dann mindestens 2 Jahre in Ruhe lasse  
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Dezember 2004)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Bei ebener Strecke ein Quäler, bergab und im Gelände die Wonne.


Drum sollte man mit einem Slayer ebene Strecken meiden soweit's geht und sich nur im Gelände bewegen Ok, blöder Witz.

Mal im Ernst: Was mit Sicherheit für Dich ungewohnt ist, ist der 2,35er Reifen. Wenn Du den zum erstenmal fährst ist das schon etwas seltsam. Ist aber nur ein subjektiver Eindruck und bergab ist so ein Schlappen einfach die Waffe, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (23. Dezember 2004)

Für alle, die's interessiert: Ich habe auch das Element noch probegefahren (bei einem Händler) und mir anschließend ein Slayer bestellt. Warum? Mehr Federweg, mehr Stabilität (aufgerödelt bringe ich ca. 90 kg auf die Waage) bei noch erträglichem Gesamtgewicht (theoretisch, d.h. mit der Summe der Gewichtsangaben der Teile komme ich, fahrbereit mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter usw., auf 13,2 kg) - und das Teil ist einfach nur schön! Ich denke, damit kann man auch noch bergauf und besonders schön bergab fahren . Wenn es fertig aufgebaut ist, stelle ich mal ein paar Fotos rein...
Pino


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Dezember 2004)

Gratuliere zu Deiner Entscheidung  

Vieleicht können wir ja nächstes Jahr mal ein "Slayer"-Treffen in Nürnberg veranstalten  Hab mir vorgenommen 2005 mal für ein paar Tage nach Nürnberg zu kommen und die gute alte Röthenbachklamm mal wieder zu biken.

Grüße und Frohe Weihnachten
Tom


----------



## Pino (24. Dezember 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht können wir ja nächstes Jahr mal ein "Slayer"-Treffen in Nürnberg veranstalten


Das wär doch was! Lass uns das mal im Auge behalten. Ich bin auch sehr gespannt darauf, mal ein paar Slayers aus dem "richtigen Leben" zu sehen!
Bis denne,
Pino


----------

